# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Piedrahita, monedas chinas y un cordón de zapato

## 15tahures

He aquí una magia muy sencilla y limpita. Un juego muy engaños, efectivo y adaptable para cualquier aficionado a la numismagia. Esto es lo que ha comentado Piedrahita en su blog.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50TPZG-t44A

----------


## MrTrucado

EFECTAZO!!!!!!!, Luis genial, y el fallo de realización no empaña para nada el efecto, los profanos no saben como salen, vamos ni de coña!!!

----------


## MagDani

Muy bueno si señor, me recuerda algo al cordón de zapatos y el aro que tengo yo (sobre todo en la parte en que se anuda la moneda), no si irán por ahí los tiros (aparte de muchas otras cosas claro)

Muy Mágico

----------


## goldenart

Luis tiene magia muy visual y muy imposible. Me encanta verle con las monedas, tiene juegos realmente muy suyos, muy personales, y eso da gusto verlo.

----------


## Mag Marches

que pasada! como demonios se le ocurren cosas así?

----------


## Magicmaxi

A mí lo que me gusta de Piedrahita,aparte de lo bueno que es con la manipulación de monedas,es que despista por su caracter y por su imagen al parecer un pasotilla y es una de las personas que mas controlado tiene todo,público,presentación,movimientos,"el engaño"etc.En definitiva el conjunto me parece bueno

----------


## renard

Como de costumbre impresionante.

----------

